# Tonkinbolus dollfusi vs me... Think I've been blinded



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

So, I was checking on my Tonkinbolus dollfusi, pick one up, and it sprays "poisonous liquid secretions or hydrogen cyanide" (according to wikipedia) into my face. 
Just spent the last half an hour rinsing my eyes and my mouth. My lips are like twice the size they should be, I can't see out of my right eye and both my eyes are swollen and watery, and my face is stained yellowish/purple. 
This burns so so bad, I hope my vision comes back. 
Touché tiny millipede, touché.




Millipede: 1, Me: 0


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

have you considered going to the hospital perhaps rather than posting on the internet?


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

it could be that you are allergic to it rather than it being a normal reaction ot the fluid. like some people and urticating hairs. at the very least take a hayfever tablet or something and if it doesn't go down shortly go to the doctor/a and e.


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

As above might be best to get it seen to sooner rather than later I'm sure u don't want to be blinded 
Cool looking peed tho


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

If I were you I would take some antihistamines and some ibuprofen and get yourself to hospital!!!


----------



## mpython (Jun 22, 2009)

I wud get urself to hospital, u never know Wat can happen !!!!


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah definitely, I'm going to give it a little while so I don't go to the hospital unnecessarily- don't want to waste their time.
The swellings gone down a bit, and i'll take an antihistamine, but if it's not better in an hour or so I'll go to A&E.

They are lovely millipedes, and so cool looking! However I now know not to get my face too close...


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Stickytoes said:


> Yeah definitely, I'm going to give it a little while so I don't go to the hospital unnecessarily- don't want to waste their time.
> The swellings gone down a bit, and i'll take an antihistamine, but if it's not better in an hour or so I'll go to A&E.
> 
> They are lovely millipedes, and so cool looking! However I now know not to get my face too close...



I would go straight away, they wouldnt see it as a waste of time at all, plus you might have to wait a couple of hours to be seen in A&E anyway... yeahh you definitely shouldnt have picked it up if they can do this lol


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

Bexzini said:


> I would go straight away, they wouldnt see it as a waste of time at all, plus you might have to wait a couple of hours to be seen in A&E anyway... yeahh you definitely shouldnt have picked it up if they can do this lol


I knew they could secrete chemicals that stain your hands, like other millipedes; but I was not aware of the fact that they could spray them! Especially with such good aim and from quite a distance considering their size.

I don't think I'll be considering millipedes as harmless anymore haha


----------



## mpython (Jun 22, 2009)

I work with the ambulance and with out of hours go service.. Trust me they won't see it as a waste of time even if it turns out to be just swelling... If it u start getting pain in your body and not just ur face get there a little bit quicker !!!


----------



## Rosko (Apr 20, 2012)

if its gone in your eyes you need to go to hospital. it could do long term damage if its not seen to straight away.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Pics or it didn't happen.









But yes, hospital.


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

forever_20one said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad someone finally asked to see pics haha!

pics would be good though... for educational purposes of course :whistling2:


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

Rosko said:


> if its gone in your eyes you need to go to hospital. it could do long term damage if its not seen to straight away.


I was going to go to hospital, but i don't drive so I'd have to call my boyfriend out of work to take me there. But it honestly feels alot better now. I can see out of both my eyes and the swellings gone down loads. However i might make a doctors appt for tomorrow just to make sure everything is ok.
My face just has attractive purple splatters on it :2thumb:

Those little millipedes have a brilliant defence strategy!! Fair play to them!


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

Bexzini said:


> I'm glad someone finally asked to see pics haha!
> 
> pics would be good though... for educational purposes of course :whistling2:


Haha ok let me see if I can find the camera, the swellings gone down loads but i'll see if a photo shows anything!
Should have taken one an hour ago...


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry had to use my webcam.
Not great quality but you can sort of see that my right eye is still a bit swollen, and my lips are a bit swollen and have some small purple stains on them.


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Luckily that doesnt look too bad...


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah definitely, like i said the swelling and pain has gone down loads. Thankfully!


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Stickytoes said:


> "poisonous liquid secretions or hydrogen cyanide" (according to wikipedia)


This has to be the best ever refereance to wikipedia...EVER. 

Hydrogen cyanide (prussic acid) would kill you. In fact, it was used in zyklon B - (the stuff which was used in the auschwitz gas chambers)


----------



## ebmoclab (Nov 21, 2009)

My money's on an allergic reaction, If it had been chemical burns you'd still be in clip now lol. keep some antihystamines in the house incase it happens again but I think you'll be fine.


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

empirecook said:


> This has to be the best ever refereance to wikipedia...EVER.
> 
> Hydrogen cyanide (prussic acid) would kill you. In fact, it was used in zyklon B - (the stuff which was used in the auschwitz gas chambers)


Well, considering Hydrogen cyanide is found in apple seeds I think it's safe to say that the dosage has to be high enough before you'll die.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Craig Mackay said:


> Well, considering Hydrogen cyanide is found in apple seeds I think it's safe to say that the dosage has to be high enough before you'll die.


Otherwise an apple a day would mean a dr a day?


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

ebmoclab said:


> My money's on an allergic reaction, If it had been chemical burns you'd still be in clip now lol. keep some antihystamines in the house incase it happens again but I think you'll be fine.


Yeah I'm completely fine this morning. My right eye is a bit watery still but other than that no issues.
Maybe it was just an allergic reaction!

Still, I had no idea that those tiny millipedes could spray whatever chemical it is that that produce. Learn something new every day!


----------



## UpLink (Dec 14, 2011)

Cool looking peed shame it's evil lol


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

the liquid might not be hydrogen cyanide (HCN) rather a chemical that breaks down into it once ingested (similar to apple/pear seeds, Cherry/plum stones and the cherry laural plant) if it was purer HCN then you would be dead very quickly.


----------



## Rosko (Apr 20, 2012)

typical nature.... make something cute to make people come close, and give the creature an evil defence mechanism that can damn near blind ya :2thumb:


----------

